

Configr.io: now with bi-hourly backups and simple online editing - hardwaresofton
https://configr.io

======
hardwaresofton
Check out my ramblings on the changes/progress on the project:

[http://www.vadosware.com/category/projects/configr-
io/](http://www.vadosware.com/category/projects/configr-io/)

Think it's awesome? Think it's stupid, and never want to see it on HN again?
Let me know! I <3 feedback, even the bad kind

------
hardwaresofton
Hey Everyone -- sorry but some changes I made a while back (believe it or not
to fix a feature) ended up taking the service down and making demo unusable as
well as the whole front page demo stuff.

I've since fixed it, so I'd appreciate it if any of you that found it wasn't
working retried!

